# [UGL Series] T-PEX IGF-1LR3 kit



## musclepump (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## mikejones (Sep 19, 2006)

how is this stuff


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 19, 2006)

I have heard a lot of good things about it.  T-Pex has some receptor-grade IGF for not much more than the media-grade.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 19, 2006)

Even the media grade is awesome.


----------



## BARERIK (Aug 11, 2010)

I NEED TO FIND THIS. i have been looking for some legit stuff to order but cant find anything and if i do its an old post and they dont sell it any more. help i wanna get it asap and stack with other products i will be obtaining soon!


----------

